# Mew!!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Humans can't even comprehend how cute her face is. 
Just try not to say "AWWW" out loud!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

AWWWW! i said it! she _does_ have a cute face! she's beautiful!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! i cant help it each time i look at it i alwa- AWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I think I zoomed on the picture a little much but I still like it. 

Here's the original:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I said it out loud XP 

She's so cute! Very pretty colors...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

The odd thing is she stares like that on a regular basis. lol... My other fish have the combined attention span of a 3 year old child, but she... she will observe anything for a long time. She's near my modem so I think she likes watching the flashing light. lol


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

i love it when they do that


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww! There, I said it. I love her. I have a new fish to covet.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh joy... vaygirl I'd much prefer to not have to duct tape her down too. lol


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

you may have to tape me down, too! :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You're lucky I'm a lazy bum when it comes to road trips.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Mew is SUCH a cutie. She's really colored up, too! c:


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks! Too bad she's so airheaded! lol it definitely adds to her personality though. She's got that "I don't have ADD, I just -- OOH pretty colors! (stares off into space)" kind of personality.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have AC attention....cookies!!!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

:nicefish: nuff said lol shes pretty:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

She's ridiculously cute! What a little sweetie! And she sounds a lot like my LuLu (who is similar to the female in your av). The other females flit about and do their thing...she stares at me. I'll sit on my bed and watch them and all I see is this little white round face peering at me like 'What doing?' LOL I love it.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments, my boyfriend is sitting here all smug since she is technically HIS. He picked her out and paid for her. lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

She's gotten so much color! o_o And she sooo cutee xDD 


D'awwww :33


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks! Your girl is looking a lot better too! 

I wish I could get a decent picture of her w/o flash, she has so much more than green on her. In fact I think I'll try getting one tonight.


----------



## rileyup (Oct 21, 2010)

its even cuter than a mew awwwww


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Awwww she's so so adorable! I can't get my betta to 'sit' still for the life of me!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

She is super cute! She is posing like she KNOWS she is cute too


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh she does. She's a spoiled brat. lol


----------

